# Ants



## orionmystery (Apr 4, 2012)

Polyrhachis sp. ants with pupae..IMG_0847 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Camponotus sp. ant and spittle bug..IMG_2294 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Camponotus sp. ant having a conversation with a treehopper.



Camponotus sp. ant with treehopper.. IMG_9607 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Polyrhachis sp. ant ...IMG_2537 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Camponotus sp. ant...IMG_9146 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0539 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical ants: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/2012/04/tropical-ants.html


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 4, 2012)

wonderful set and great shots Kurt


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 4, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> wonderful set and great shots Kurt



Thanks Carlos.


----------



## Actinometro (Apr 4, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> wonderful set and great shots Kurt



X2 ... ants are hard to shoot, indeed.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 4, 2012)

Actinometro said:


> carlos58 said:
> 
> 
> > wonderful set and great shots Kurt
> ...



Thanks Actinometro. Except 2 and 3 who were moving quite a bit, the rest of them hardly moved


----------



## mommy-medic (Apr 4, 2012)

I love those!

 My oldest daughter (12) said that in her science class, the teacher showed them images of ants drinking sugar water that had been dyed different colors. She said there was red, blue, yellow, and green sugar water, and that the ants back sides would turn whatever color they drank. I'm wanting to try it but I'm not so good at macro shots. That would be such a cool thing to see firsthand and capture photographically.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## groan (Apr 5, 2012)

The armor on those ants are amazing. Looks like Daedric armor from the game Skyrim


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 5, 2012)

mommy-medic said:


> I love those!
> 
> My oldest daughter (12) said that in her science class, the teacher showed them images of ants drinking sugar water that had been dyed different colors. She said there was red, blue, yellow, and green sugar water, and that the ants back sides would turn whatever color they drank. I'm wanting to try it but I'm not so good at macro shots. That would be such a cool thing to see firsthand and capture photographically.


 


2WheelPhoto said:


> Beautiful!


 


groan said:


> The armor on those ants are amazing. Looks like Daedric armor from the game Skyrim



Thanks for the comments, groan, 2WheelPoto, Mommy medic. 

groan - 

Mommy medic - i never bait though.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 6, 2012)

Stinkin amazing. Never seen ants that close up before..


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Stinkin amazing. Never seen ants that close up before..



Thanks, Jamesbjenkins.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing your work. These are well taken.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 8, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> I always enjoy seeing your work. These are well taken.



Thank you,Thunder_o_b.


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

is the first picture real? I mean the ants in it? Cool! I am glad I can see all of this creatures in such a close way. Thanks, guys!
You haven't revealed the lens.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2012)

minooo said:


> is the first picture real? I mean the ants in it? Cool! I am glad I can see all of this creatures in such a close way. Thanks, guys!
> You haven't revealed the lens.



Thanks minooo. Yes, #1 is real, not photoshopped. 

The lens is MP-E65 : My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Overread (Apr 29, 2012)

What did the ant and treehopper do after the shot? It's not often we see insect shots where subjects are simply passing each other by, often its predatory (normally one is rather dead) or parasite based.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 30, 2012)

groan said:


> The armor on those ants are amazing. Looks like Daedric armor from the game Skyrim



I feel better knowing I wasn't the only one who thought that.

Great shots per usual, Kurt.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 30, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> I feel better knowing I wasn't the only one who thought that.
> 
> Great shots per usual, Kurt.


 


Overread said:


> What did the ant and treehopper do after the shot? It's not often we see insect shots where subjects are simply passing each other by, often its predatory (normally one is rather dead) or parasite based.



Thanks, TFG, Overread. 

Overread - think the ant was just looking for honeydew from the treehopper.


----------



## cannpope (Apr 30, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## orionmystery (May 1, 2012)

cannpope said:


> WOW!



Thanks Carol.


----------

